# The ultimate "street" 1.8T 20V engine (700+hp and good low end torque????????)



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Vw 1.8t*

****


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

So another twin charged 20v?


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

JVK said:


> my goal is a 11sec run, 11.99 is good enough for me❤


Cool project, not sure it its all necessary for high 11's though? 

in for progress :beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I personally would go for compounds of some sort. Maybe a 50 trim with a .48 housing under a 6262 put something like that. Low end torque sounds nice on paper, but 90% of the time it just breaks **** and spins the tires.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Subscribed.

How long before build pics? week? month? 4 months?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Jacob Vanggaard is one of the most respected tuners in Scandinavian VAG scene today. Stuff he built is pure sex. He knows 1.8T engine inside out!

Hej Jacob, hälsningar från Sverige


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd really really really really recommend you get a Haldex swap in the car. Seems pretty pointless with out AWD to contain all the power with the powerband you want.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## Sexwagen (Oct 19, 2012)

a fwd 700 hp *street* 1.8t :laugh:


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Look up UN rokka


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Adolfsatan said:


> 11.99 is ****ing slow as **** for a 700hp car home boy


pretty sure my 400 hp car will do that lol


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm sure a 300hp car could also with the right driver and weight reduction.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

JVK said:


> I am just a stupid Dane, what does it mean, :laugh:???
> 
> Best regards from
> Jacob.


He is from the NL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=NL&hl=nl&v=bbU0tNohz54

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2075109-Engine-spy-pics

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-manifold&p=70702595&viewfull=1#post70702595

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?181286-rokka


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

JVK said:


> I could also just write another target about i would like to run faster but why  we must wait an see, if i am satisfied with a 11.99, i dont care what other people thinkopcorn: *THIS*
> 
> M-Tech (1100+hp R36 Turbo) did write in a Danish Tuning Magazine he was going for a 8sec time @ Danish Fastest Car in 2012, and he did mid 9 sec run:wave:
> 
> ...


hi Jacob, its Aaron / Richard Cranium / corradogirlie / too many more to list


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

and while my personal opinion runs that this seems a bit of overkill for the goal, my thought is such that:

it is HIS MONEY, HIS TIME, and HIS CAR. you see, people like us do things to appease ourselves, not others.

still, interested to see the outcome for sure.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

JVK said:


> Would you guys want pictures here on vwvortex or is it okay just to let you know when the facebook tread is updated with new pictures :thumbup:?
> 
> Best regards from
> Denmark.


Hey Jacob - awesome thread so far, keep up the great work :thumbup:

We are fiends for pictures here… I'm not going to lie


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

JVK said:


> Hi there
> 
> Do you have a link for another MK4 with Precision 6466 and a Rotrex C30 with a 2:1 gear with special magnetic clucht from the small VAG 1.4 twin charged engine (turbo/compressor)????


No, but there was the guy in Europe (can't remember his name) but he had a AWD 1.8t with a G60 and a GT35.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxVvABL0Yng


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

good project, but FWD and lots of low end power = slow car. there is no point in wanting all the boost in lower RPM since you have zero traction, make this AWD and now it gets intetesting.. anyway good luck, A1 for being different, but installing a simple 67mm turbo would yield same HP and move power where it would be usable.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

JVK said:


> I :heart: all the flashing "lamp's" in the instrument cluster: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbU0tNohz54
> 
> I wonder why no one uses www.fartstrup.dk then all thing work's perfect, just like OEM FROM VOLKSWAGEN:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...



what does this ecu do that bosch me7.5 does not?


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> No, but there was the guy in Europe


that would be Rokka.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

speeding-g6O said:


> that would be Rokka.


Yeah :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-torque-)&p=80099325&viewfull=1#post80099325


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

JVK said:


> Hello All_Euro.
> 
> Thank you very much for the comment.
> 
> ...


PM replied to Jacob :thumbup:

I understand about not posting ALL the same pictures here… maybe just the best ones so we can easily follow and comment on your project


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i guess if they wont do this, one way you can go thru and delete all of your own posts, so you have no info out here. it wouldnt be too hard as you dont have many posts to erase.

the name would still be there, and threads you started, but it would be void of any content from you.

unless you write to someone like:

SilverSLC (Tim) 
BHB
Blk95VR6
iThread
jebglx
[email protected]


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

How come you want to leave? This was just getting interesting. Two products 99% of us have never seen and could be really useful were mentioned in the first page alone. You should stay on here.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Perhaps he discovered he needs like 35-40psi in order to make 700whp, and that amount of boost from a supercharger on a 1.8 will be a bad deal....? 

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

supercharger AND turbo.

SC to spool, turbo to make POWAH!


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

What's going on here?


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Just one more which is negative and wise :-/ :-/ :-/ let me get out of this forum!*

****


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

****


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Hey JVK, i totally understand why you want to be out of forums, negative comments are the rule unfortunately. Instead of leaving, you should ignore some comments. Nice work BTW.


----------



## anderswhk (May 22, 2012)

I can assure you this guy is not talking out his ass. He's basically the go to guy for VAG engines in Denmark. Everyone knows him.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

this is a shame, vortex haters scare off a user who clearly has stuff to show/contribute.

:thumbdown:

Good luck fella with the projects..


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

and Jacob, you can always just put people on an ignore list that makes it so you will NEVER even see their posts unless you choose to. i have one person on my list, and it actually works


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Jacob - I just came across this post about your car… is this the same one that your mom drives around town?!

*Nice work *




DK_GTI_racer said:


> Hi...
> Jvk-tuning gave me a trip in this project car last weekend, i just needed to share my experince with fellow vortexer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

JVK said:


> *Goodmorning Mr. Gulfstream.*
> 
> Ahhhhhh another negative and clever Dicks remark :screwy:, but can look at your signature you also run 20V:wave:
> 
> ...


davs Jacob,


Alright, for the comment I made regarding whether supercharging a 1.8l motor to 700whp is a good idea or not is a valid question; Not aware you would super/turbo charge it. As for the comparison between my bay and your is juvenile at best as I never intended to build my car for showroom looks nor for max hp. IF I did want max hp Id go get a GTX35 and rev to 9k. My car is a streetable car running a responsive billet 3071r and I love it the way it is. 

I'm sorry to read about your nervousness, personal issues and the fact you choose to leave this forum because I think more is always merrier when it come to this type of forums. 

Also, now that you dragged my motor into this discussion I'd be very interested in a graph from your dyno runs. Remember my numbers are whp not bhp and I have over 500NM @ wheels at 4000rpms 


I live in Gøteborg and I'll drive through Denmark on my way to the Ring next spring / summer and I'll gladly stop by for a look at your project. :beer:

edit:

Allow me to continue the comparison you started between my streetmotor and your motor:


From JVK's website - JVK tuning (bhp?):









My motor- WHP:


Indeed the pictures speak for themself :wave:


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm also interested in your projects. Don't give up. You just have to ignore some people :banghead: around here.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Sadly as you said this is vortex. I don't think I'll ever post a build thread here. Half the ppl here are ignorant tools who's opinions n comments will make you dumber just reading them. Lol. How are you gona comment on fwd traction to a guy building a twin charged 1.8t as if he has no idea fwd can't grip like AWD. No sh!t Sherlock!! 
But there are some really cool ppl here too. Don't shun everyone for a couple ppls dick attitudes. Just block them. 

Sorry to hear about your depression. I've delt with that n know how easily some a-hole can ruin your day. 
I personally love threads like this. Ppl like you pushing the envelope and innovating not for the sake of doing what the sheep do but what they really want is what keeps me looking on this site. 
Hope you change your mind. We "real vortexers" need some interesting tech to discuss. 

Merry Christmas,
Steve


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> supercharger AND turbo.
> 
> SC to spool, turbo to make POWAH!


ah that makes more sense. Sounds like a neat project...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

JVK said:


> Thanks for your comment:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since VW has a few different housings, you need to machine your housing to match the pinion cuff. It's not that bad to do if you have a milling machine.

also, make sure that the pinion cuff is as far away from the shift lever as possible, or they will hit each other. (and makes a lot of noise when the pedal is released)


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Very cool project! F_ck the haters and the negativity! Keep up the good work! You have to remember that 90% of the people on vortex are sheep at best.:beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^this


----------

